# Bizzare Deep Water Fish



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Anyone ever seen anything like this??

Any info?


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

No ideas man. Seen other pictures of this thing before too.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats ugly
ive seen pics before but have no clue what it is


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

fisheus verryeus uglatus :nod:

looks like some long lost relative to the lockness monster


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

Looks like a type of paddlefish to me.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> fisheus verryeus uglatus :nod:
> 
> looks like some long lost relative to the lockness monster
> 
> ...


Can't even find the name on the web.


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

ultimate g-ross. anyone know a site with all the weird ass deep water creatures?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

thats..strange. If you use your imagination, it kinda looks like a corydorus with extra fins.


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

> fisheus verryeus uglatus


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

i got 1 in my 10g


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

I was reading a magazine today and guess what fish was in there lol
What are the chances of that happening geesh

anyways...

its called a pacific spookfish

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...hl%3Den%26lr%3D


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

that thing is mo fugly. looks like a mix between squid, cuttle, and a sea lion.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

gross


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Amazing. Just shows how much more we have to discover.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

nasty


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Looks like what you get when a Platypus rapes a Shark...


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

something to look at in a home tank if it is possible.


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

that thing looks awful , idk but speaking of deep water fish, i wish i could get an angler fish!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

looks like one of my teachers







or my mom


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> or my mom
> [snapback]816190[/snapback]​












Not the nicest thing to say about your mother, though


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

i thought it wasa part of the squid family


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www.marinethemes.com/spookfish.html


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

wounder how it tastes


----------



## tigerjace (Jan 1, 2005)

yeah i think i've seen something like that in a japanese animation where it crawled up a chicks twat!!!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

tigerjace said:


> yeah i think i've seen something like that in a japanese animation where it crawled up a chicks twat!!!
> [snapback]824407[/snapback]​


ROFL


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

compton ass steve said:


> that thing looks awful , idk but speaking of deep water fish, i wish i could get an angler fish!
> [snapback]815963[/snapback]​


you can come close by buying a frogfish. frogfish also use a lure attached to their heads to bait fish


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Looks like what you get when a Platypus rapes a Shark...


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

its a long nose chimaera


----------



## boxhitter (Oct 13, 2005)

thats pimp


----------



## dutchman (Sep 10, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Looks like what you get when a Platypus rapes a Shark...


don't laugh i saw that happen once lmfao! yeah it looks like a chimera....the little rat faced b**tards


----------

